# HSG test on Day 15...



## ohmyitschelsi

Is that normal? I thought it had to be days 7-9, if I am getting it done so late in my cycle can I still get pregnant if I don't ovulate before the test?


----------



## wonderstars

I'm in the same predicament as you, I have my test on Day 12 of my cycle - the same day I usually get a smiley OPK. Last month's HSG failed and I think they're waiting for my cervix to drop lower to make it easier. I figure it's been over a year with timed BDing and nothing so might as well use this cycle to have stuff cleared out and get ready to BD the month after. You're supposed to be more fertile 3 months after and some specialists even recommend refraining from trying to conceive on the HSG cycle due to the dye.

If you're worried maybe talk to your doctor about rescheduling, if that's possible. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

My doctor said it had to be done by cd10. :shrug: You can definitely still get pregnant if you don't ovulate before it. Some doctors tell you not to BD for 3 days after the test though, due to icnreased risk of infection. I would call and check in, maybe they didn't relaize it was cd 15 when they scheduled it??


----------



## Lucie73821

I just had mine done yesterday, which was cd 15 for me. (I posted in my journal how it went if you're curious) I don't ovulate until cd 19 though, so maybe that's why my dr. scheduled it for that day. I would just call and double check. Good Luck!


----------



## cooch

I was told it must be done by day 10, ideally day 9 of cycle and after 3 days of no bleed.


----------



## Lisa92881

Crazy how different doctors say different things! I was still spotting and they did it.


----------



## a1b2c3

I was told no later than day 10. Unfortunately my day 10 was a bank holiday so they did it on 11 provided we hadnt had sex since af and I also had to sign documents saying I knew that it was not recommended and that should I be of the hospital could not be held responsible bla bla bla...... So I would def check on the day 15 thing.... I think it's too late personally. Good luck.


----------



## Lizzy444

I, too, was told to have it early in my cycle. After bleeding but *definitely *before ovulation. I wonder what their reasons are for doing it on day 15.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

They just told me it had to be after my period, and didn't really say much of anything else, and the 29th was the earliest they could get me in. I am just not going to BD until after its done, and hopefully I'll being Oing shortley after too...:/ Do you know what the reason is for getting it done earlier in the cycle? I take clomid every month so I never know when I am going to be ovulating..


----------



## trying hard

when I had mine done it was CD9 and we were told to use contraception that month because of the risks of birth defects because they take lots of x rays of such a tiny embryo. conceiving after HSG should be fine but not before thats why they try to do it early in your cycle so there is little chance that ovulation has already occurred.


----------



## wonderstars

They do it earlier to ensure that it's done before you ovulate so there's no chance of conception. Doing it later pretty much foregoes the cycle unless that person knows for certain she's ovulating later. 

I'm just anxious to get this done that I figure what's one more month after 14 months.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I think I'm good this month then, everytime on Clomid I ovulate around day 18 on 50mg, but last month I was on 100mg but didn't ovulate :( so we'll see I guess!:dust:


----------



## wonderstars

Good luck! Sounds like a perfect set up, HSG and then ovulation. :)


----------



## monalisa81

you should NOT TTC the cycle you have HSG because the eggs are subject to radiation during the procedure.


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

Thanks! Yeah I am not going to try anything until after the HSG, fingers crossed I ovulate after!! :)


----------



## wonderstars

Hmmm, I was told it was fine as long as you give it 24 hours, my girlfriend was told the same. So many different views. I was told the dye had no effect.


----------



## monalisa81

wonderstars said:


> Hmmm, I was told it was fine as long as you give it 24 hours, my girlfriend was told the same. So many different views. I was told the dye had no effect.

it's not the dye that's harmful, it's the x-rays. it's like when they don't let you have an x-ray while pregnant. my doctor was very strict about this, he said "having a pregnancy with an egg which was subject to x-ray is risky".


----------



## monalisa81

ohmyitschelsi said:


> Thanks! Yeah I am not going to try anything until after the HSG, fingers crossed I ovulate after!! :)

it doesn't matter if you ovulate before or after the procedure. egg is subject to x-ray both ways.


----------

